# Itchy, Itchy, Itchy!



## Jefroka (Sep 5, 2009)

He's been looking a little dirty lately and yesterday I caught a little flap of old skin beginning to peal by his eye. He'd walk around a bit, looking as if he just wanted to jump out of his old skin, scratching that lil flap now and again.

So this morning, he was acting a little restless, then he began searching his enclosure, arching his back, sticking his side out, rubbing against mulch, trying to rid himself of that old skin.

I could tell he was very uncomfortable and wish I had a big piece of lava rock or something to help him shed, piece of driftwood is all I could find. Boy, he went right to it! Rubbing against that thing and he did manage to get quite a few pieces of skin off but after I took him out to feed, he went down for his nap, so the shedding process will continue.

Think I will go and try to find a lava rock. BTW, he doesn't like water much but besides for drinking, so soaking isn't his thing.

He always sheds in pieces over several days, so no worries there, but perhaps a nice rubbing rock will help facilitate things.


How do your gus shed everyone? All at once, in pieces?

Pictures: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/September52009?authkey=Gv1sRgCNmDksSFxNiRnwE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... SFxNiRnwE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine is in a shed right now and its coming off in pieces, usually just his tail comes off in one big part, other than that mine is doing the same thing, luckily i have a bunch of different stones in the enclosure, but yea hes scratching and very active today trying to get it all off.


----------



## simon021 (Sep 5, 2009)

I caught my little guy shedding a while back so I shot some video as I was walking out the door. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZohQYil-P50" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZohQYil-P50</a><!-- m -->

He usually runs in circles over the red stone and under that hide then through his water and back under the hide or over the rock. Last time his shed came off in 3 pieces! It was pretty wild. You can just see it peeling off like a glove in the video.

I will be posting lots of videos of him so feel free to subscribe.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome video ^^^^^


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, that is a really cool video, and a great looking Gu. Apparently, shedding is an exhausting event, they wiggle and tug, then rest, then wiggle and writhe some more, then rest, and repeat.


...Jefroka


----------



## simon021 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks! It's ridiculous how fast they grow!


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 5, 2009)

I know what you mean! I love the fact that my guy is healthy and growing like bamboo, but at the rate he is growing, he'll outgrow his current enclosure wayyyyy sooner than I anticipated.


...Jefroka


----------



## simon021 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I have him in a 150 gallon fish tank. It's about 6 foot by 18 inches wide by 3 feet tall. I honestly think it's already getting a bit small for him since it's only a foot and a half wide. He's damn near 18 inches long already! I have a little room between the garage and the house that has boxed up area about waist level. I may just turn this into his new enclosure and see how he likes it. I was thinking this was going to be done next year, but at this rate I'll need a new enclosure for him as soon as he comes out of hibernation.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 6, 2009)

So he worked off most of the old skin, except for the tail. Here are pics of him in his new skin, last eight were taken outside in his feeding bin. I let him bask 2-3 times a week in full sun, can't beat the sun for keeping MBD away.

Today's Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/September62009?authkey=Gv1sRgCNuHzvuA3rngnQE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... uA3rngnQE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## simon021 (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine shed today as well. He got everything off except a couple flaps on the side of his tail before he went into his den for the day. I'm sure tomorrow he will have it all off.

Great pictures.


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 6, 2009)

I can look at pictures of beaguard all day. Hope I spelled his name right lol.


----------

